# Peacock Eel



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Any tips or tricks to make a peacock eel more visible? I've had this guy for several years now, he used to come out all the time, and when he wasn't out swimming around he would bury in the gravel with his head sticking out and wait to be fed. Lately the only time i see him, or any part of him is when i'm vacuuming the tank and i poke him with the tube. Even then he just burrows away never exposing himself. I find myself poking around occasionally just to see if he's still alive. He is the invisible eel.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The only possible way to get him to be more visible is to put the clear 1-2 inch tubing in the tank. Even then, I'm not sure how much he will expose himself. Peacock eels are nocturnal and therefore they are not huge fans of the concept of light.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried a tinted acrylic tube, no interest from the peacock, the loaches loved it, there would be a wriggling ball of them in there at all times. and I hated the way it looked. My main concern is his health. For maybe the first year (maybe less), when i fed he would come out and eat out of my hand, so i knew he was getting supper. Then he went into complete hiding, so i don't know if he's getting enough food. The only way i can tell if he's looking alright is get out the "poker" and dig him out. I really don't want to stress him out too much. thanks, steve


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Take the gravel out lol


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

He is just being normal. Curious on the gravel though. How big is it? I would highly recommend a very fine gravel to sand base for them. I know you've had him for a while but merely food for thought.

If you really want to watch him, get an actinic light to put on the tank. Turn it on when the regular lights go out. This will mimic moon lighting and you will be able to watch him do his thing.


----------

